# Stihl ms 200 t handle



## Scottscape (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got a problem. I took the handle apart today, got everything back together now I can't seem to find the way the kill switch wire metal piece fits in there. I know there are some guys on here that can help. It would be greatly appreciated.
Does anyone have a manual that covers this or a diagram or knows?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John464 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you go bud


----------



## Scottscape (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## squad143 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, 6 min. reply. Where else in the world would you get service like that other than on ArboristSite.com. And for fee too!!!

This site rocks!


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 16, 2008)

squad143 said:


> Wow, 6 min. reply. Where else in the world would you get service like that other than on ArboristSite.com. And for fee too!!!
> 
> This site rocks!



What kind of fee we talkin' bout here? I never got one. :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 17, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> What kind of fee we talkin' bout here? I never got one. :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



Funny how one missed letter typo can mean the exact opposite.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 17, 2008)

I could blame that on spell check, but I quickly hit submit reply without checking the post. I was in a hurry to get off the computer.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 17, 2008)

i think its a ground and it goes on the handle mount bolt. i think


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2008)

squad143 said:


> I could blame that on spell check, but I quickly hit submit reply without checking the post. I was in a hurry to get off the computer.



Sorry, can't blame it on spell check because it's spelled right. Now if you could just edit it and put an -a- before the fee and maybe we can get something going here.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 17, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Sorry, can't blame it on spell check because it's spelled right.
> 
> That's what I was referring to, even if I spell checked it, the mistake would have gone through. However, I didn't use spell check or even check my post, sometimes you have to go in a hurry.


----------



## jamtrees (Sep 5, 2017)

John464 said:


> Here you go bud



I just did the same thing, bits fell all over the place and couldn't see how they fitted together. Just saved me a lot of grief with this picture. Thanks.

The secret is to lie the saw on its side, take the switch off (however reluctant it is), the undo the other 3 screws and lift the handle cover off. But hopefully there won't be a next time.


----------

